# What's the best treestand safety harness



## ezrider3 (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm looking to get a new safety harness and just wondering what you guys think is the best safety harness.

Thanks


----------



## Lawnfella (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a Loggy Bayou Transformer and really like it. I've never tried the H.S.S vests but they seem to be super nice.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the one you dont have to put to use


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*Blinds are the untimate Safety hunting device!*

A nice comfortable SEAT via hunting a Ground Blind is the safest possible choice. Period. I guess you could get hurt falling out of the chair, but it's not likely to be life threatening! lol ANYONE that is concerned about safety, and especially if you have youth hunting with you, be safe and go with a ground blind! If you think you wouldn't like hunting from a ground blind, try it! The most popular stands in our hunting club are our ground blinds! The only deaths resulting from the use of our blinds have been wild game!


----------



## NDPronghorn (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used several brands over many years and thankfully haven't had to actualy rely on one with a fall. I'm currently researching upgrading next season and have heard the new Gorilla is outstanding. Anyone out there with some experience and input relative to their new ExoTech harness?


----------



## ncbowhnter (Mar 30, 2009)

Lawnfella said:


> I have a Loggy Bayou Transformer and really like it. I've never tried the H.S.S vests but they seem to be super nice.


x2! the HSS was way too hot for me in the early season


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

The hss is a very nice one, they have different models, but they are pricey. And yes, I know, you can't put a price on safety!!, I use a basic gorilla body harness, but I did see a harness I really liked, it was a little expensive, but I don't think it is as expensive as the hss. It is made by armourlite?? It has built in pockets, gadget retriever, and a soft seat that will supposedly support you as if you are siiting down in the unfortunate event you should fall. It retailed at $99 dollars--- looked very,very nice, light, well built!!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I had a HSS Pro Series and loved it.


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*HSS Hunter Safety System*

It's a full heavy duty fall protection harness/system sewed into a vest. Reminds me of the fall protection systems used in the construction trades. I've noticed they have some different HSS models on sale now - of course right after I bought one at full price!


----------



## RNO (Jan 13, 2007)

I like my Summit Seat - O - the Pants. I have heard the new HSS is nice.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I use an HSS Pro Series, I like the vest which has pockets for my rangefinder, phone, etc....'94


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

There are a lot of nice safety vests on the market right now. You won't go wrong with any of them and it will really just depend on your own personal preference.


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

The reason I like the HSS Pro is it is easy to put on and it is comfortable to wear. I barely notice I have it on. With other cheap vests, I couldn't stand to wear them, so I didn't. Now that I have the HSS Pro, I will actually wear the harness. It is mesh, so it is not hot as ncbowhnter complained, but maybe he does not have the Pro model.

Ray


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

hunter safety vests are the cats meow, it will set you back about 130, but worth every penny. I personally don't wear one for safety, but so I can make those, leaning out off the stand shots.


----------



## sjastrz (Jul 3, 2009)

I am using a Summit Seat-O-The-Pants for the first time this year and I really like it so far. Barely notice it's on.


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

hss :darkbeer:


----------



## t_eagen13 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just bought an HSS Pro Series and although it's expensive, it is awfully comfortable and the various pockets are definately a plus. The new mesh version helps with the weight.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Loggy Bayou Transformer is what I am using , comfortable , easy no tangle harness , couple yrs back there was a thread on here about comfort of the harnesses during a fall , this was the one that came thru with the highest marks , the HSS at the time had the worst comfort rating during a fall .

The gentleman that did the test jumped out of his treestand with the different harnesses to see what kind of protection they gave , he duplicated each test with the exception of the HSS , was to painful to do a second time , but that was 2 or 3 yrs ago if memory serves me correctly and I am sure all of the harnesses have gotten better


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

MUDDY....Light and easy to use...i love mine...


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

S.O.P. by summit...very nice


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

SOP for me too.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

NDPronghorn said:


> I've used several brands over many years and thankfully haven't had to actualy rely on one with a fall. I'm currently researching upgrading next season and have heard the new Gorilla is outstanding. Anyone out there with some experience and input relative to their new ExoTech harness?


On paper it looked awesome... but it has been recalled and isn't available currently :sad:


----------



## The_Barber (Feb 6, 2009)

*Hss*

My favorite thing about it is that it doesn't get tangled and I can put it on in under 10 seconds. Saves a lot of time.


----------



## junglerooster1 (Jul 23, 2009)

trophyline body armor the extreme gadget vest is what i am using this year. i chose this over HSS because it has suspension trauma relief seat. and i got a wicked deal on ebay for 85 bucks new


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

this kind,,,,try this in yours

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j00Hpc44KqU&NR=1


----------



## aac (May 3, 2004)

What about the type (I don't recall the brand name) that allows you to lower yourself down to the ground after a fall? I have seen the commercial on TV and it looks easy and safe enough. Has anyone tried this type of harness?


----------



## aac (May 3, 2004)

Check out this site and video!! This is the one I couldn't think of for my last reply. 
www.******************.com/


----------



## aac (May 3, 2004)

Not certain why the address didn't copy, but go to ******************.com


----------



## aac (May 3, 2004)

Try again-go to ******************.


----------



## aac (May 3, 2004)

mountaineer sports


----------



## dropride (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought a Muddy last week and lovin how easy it is to put on and how light it is.


----------



## rgm381 (Aug 31, 2009)

for anybody near Cullman, Al a local retailer there has the HSS Pro Series on sale for 99.99  that is what I will be sporting


----------



## blktailhunter (Mar 2, 2009)

I love my hhs


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

i like the one i got with an api stand last year, takes me about 30 secs to put it on.


----------



## Dee74 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Hss*

I have the HSS reversible blaze orange/camo. It is easy to put on easy to adjust and easy to reverse. It can be a little warm while wearing it but I'd rather be warm than hurt or worse.


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

The muddy and loggy bayou harnesses are far superior in every way to the HSS or SOP and I have used all of them


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

I like my Gorilla vest.


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

bdeal said:


> The muddy and loggy bayou harnesses are far superior in every way to the HSS or SOP and I have used all of them


Can you tell us how these others are superior?

HSS seems to have a much stronger following. I like them because they are easy to put on and take off plus they are very comfortable (not too hot because of the mesh, and I barely notice it on me).

Ultimately, that makes the difference between wearing it every time and leaving it at home.

Ray


----------



## coldfront (Sep 14, 2007)

*Static line and Prussig Knot*

My safety system involves running a line from above my stands to the ground. I then hook onto the line with a prussig knot and slide my way up. My current harness is a thin rock climbing harness that has 2 front chest loops that I hook onto a carbiner that attaches to the prussig knots. That keeps the lead short and in front of me as I ascend. I can slide the knot up without having to reach way above my head.I am looking for a hunting harness that has front chest loops. Anyone know of one? I ordered a Muddy last year and they looked very nice but if I used the back line to hook onto my prussig, I would have to reach up pretty high to move the knots up. That is the problem with just about any of the hunting systems. They only have lineman loops and a back strap. There is no good place to tie in for the ascents. Once I am up, I tie myself in from a back line similar to what is available on most vests. I then release from the prussig until I go down. By the way, I went to a climbing place for advice on how to stay safe. They taught tree dudes how to tie in. They have since gone out of business so I can't go back there. It is a slick way to keep yourself safe from ground to ground. Mrt.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

Ray.Klefstad said:


> Can you tell us how these others are superior?
> 
> HSS seems to have a much stronger following. I like them because they are easy to put on and take off plus they are very comfortable (not too hot because of the mesh, and I barely notice it on me).
> 
> ...


The muddy is so light and made with minimal fabric. You almost cant tell you are wearing it...i would never wear a harness before cuz they are uncomfortable and bulky. Not the muddy. I love it.

http://gomuddy.com/shopping/Departments/Safeguard-Harness.aspx

I am not affiliated or sell muddy...i just really like the harness.


----------



## grubstake (May 16, 2009)

I really like my muddy, don't know you have it on.


----------



## ol_skool_steve (Aug 8, 2008)

i personally use a gorilla vest a really like it. i also got the HSS rope tree strap with the prusik, which i love. if i didnt have this i'd look into an HSS vest or a go-muddy which is identical to the loggy transformer. i havent used these 2 but they'd be my second choice


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

The Trophyline Armorlite harness is by far better than my HSS,I really like it so far.


----------



## Flagstaff Bound (Mar 29, 2007)

Another for the MUDDY!!!!!!


----------



## Casper16k (Feb 27, 2007)

One word.... Muddy

My HSS Pro Series is way too heavy, I hate it.


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

Casper16k said:


> One word.... Muddy
> 
> My HSS Pro Series is way too heavy, I hate it.


You should sell it. They will sell almost instantly if you put it up on AT classified.

Comfort is very important in a safety vest, but so is ease of putting on and off.
Any vest you don't like putting on will not get used.

Ray


----------



## g5bowhunterinpa (Nov 11, 2011)

it is the live wire system i believe by tree spider


----------



## g5bowhunterinpa (Nov 11, 2011)

i use the gorilla g 20 series and love it. safe secure and goes on fast. comes with everything you need. tree tether and strap for 100 bucks.


----------



## bobbyqualls7 (Jul 1, 2010)

muddy. its light, comfortable, and bearly noticable unlike the vest harnesses


----------



## bobbyqualls7 (Jul 1, 2010)

what is up with the dates. looks like the thread was started in 2009


----------



## jmcarrol (Jul 23, 2011)

erictski said:


> MUDDY....Light and easy to use...i love mine...



I also have a Muddy and love it. Havent tried any others.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

bobbyqualls7 said:


> what is up with the dates. looks like the thread was started in 2009


It was, someone just brought it back from the dead.


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a Lone Wolf Alfa tech harness. A little pricy but very nice and well built. It's also very comfortable. comes with lineman's rope and tree rope with prusik knots so it's easy to ajust


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

got to love the muddy


----------



## StevenT (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm a big guy love my hss haven't fallen but u do lean against tether hanging stands I also bought that rope they sell with the prussic knot to replace original tree tether. It's really nice clipping in before getting onto the platform. It works with any harness and I bought at bass pro for 25 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a Muddy that I like for hanging stands and just sitting in the off season.
I have an HSS Ultra Lite for hunting.
Both are very light and once on you don't even know they are there.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a muddy and like it, but thinking of going to a 20 feet up harness? No matter how comfortable your current harness is, a harness like 20 feet up with no shoulder straps or top tie off, got to be a plus?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I like the 20 Ft up harness...


----------



## joejoe8 (Nov 20, 2009)

has anyone tried the tree spider micro harness??


----------



## I-55Bandit (Feb 7, 2012)

Muddy


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't know about "the best" that always gets me....but I can tell you why I bought the 20ft up. It has the buckle in the front so IF you fall you can get back up in the stand easier. Also I liked the way they can attach the strap to a climber it make it easier to climb with. Granted I could "steal" that idea and make some home brewed copy cat design....but for the price it wasn't worth my time.


----------



## Megarack (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm currently using the Rescue One CDSII which is a quality harness. I can lower myself to the ground from 30' high which is great when hunting alone with no help available. Unfortunately the harness is a bit on the heavy side for those mile treks into the woods. I'm looking real hard at the 20 feet up harness and it's light weight.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

If used properly a silent side safety system will even work. That being said I can't wait to try out my 20' up system. I just makes sense.


----------

